# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخباروصور و مواصفات واسعار ومميزات الموبايل  مقارنة بين Samsung Galaxy Grand vs Galaxy Note II

## mohamed73

مقارنة    Samsung Galaxy Grand I9082  Samsung Galaxy Note II N7100       *General*  2G Network GSM 850 / 900 / 1800 / 1900 - SIM   1 & SIM 2 GSM 850 / 900 / 1800 / 1900 3G Network HSDPA 850 / 1900 / 2100 - SIM 1   only HSDPA 850 / 900 / 1900 / 2100  HSDPA 900 / 1900 / 2100 - SIM 1   only HSDPA 850 / 900 / 2100 - N7105 4G Network   LTE 800 / 900 / 1800 / 2600 -   N7105 SIM Dual SIM (Mini-SIM, dual stand-by) Micro-SIM Announced 2012, December 2012, August Status Available. Released 2013, January Available. Released 2012,   September *Body*  Dimensions 143.5 x 76.9 x 9.6 mm (5.65 x 3.03   x 0.38 in) 151.1 x 80.5 x 9.4 mm (5.95 x 3.17   x 0.37 in) Weight 162 g (5.71 oz) 183 g (6.46 oz)    - S Pen stylus *Display*  Type Capacitive touchscreen, 16M colors Super AMOLED capacitive   touchscreen, 16M colors Size 480 x 800 pixels, 5.0 inches (~187   ppi pixel density) 720 x 1280 pixels, 5.5 inches   (~267 ppi pixel density) Multitouch Yes Yes Protection   Corning Gorilla Glass 2  - TouchWiz UI - TouchWiz UI *Sound*  Alert types Vibration; MP3, WAV ringtones Vibration; MP3, WAV ringtones Loudspeaker Yes Yes 3.5mm jack Yes Yes *Memory*  Card slot microSD, up to 64 GB,   buy memory microSD, up to 64 GB,   buy memory Internal 8 GB, 1 GB RAM 16/32/64 GB storage, 2 GB RAM *Data*  GPRS Yes Yes EDGE Yes Yes Speed HSDPA, 21 Mbps; HSUPA, 5.76 Mbps HSDPA, 21 Mbps (N7100), 42 Mbps   (N7105); HSUPA, 5.76 Mbps; LTE Cat3 (N7105 only), 50 Mbps UL, 100 Mbps DL WLAN Wi-Fi 802.11 a/b/g/n, dual-band,   Wi-Fi hotspot Wi-Fi 802.11 a/b/g/n, dual-band,   DLNA, Wi-Fi Direct, Wi-Fi hotspot Bluetooth Yes, v4.0 with A2DP, LE, EDR Yes, v4.0 with A2DP, LE, EDR NFC No Yes Infrared port No No USB Yes, microUSB v2.0 Yes, microUSB v2.0 (MHL), USB Host      *Camera*  Primary 8 MP, 3264x2448 pixels, autofocus,   LED flash 8 MP, 3264x2448 pixels, autofocus,   LED flash Features Geo-tagging, touch focus, face and   smile detection, image stabilization Simultaneous HD video and image   recording, geo-tagging, touch focus, face and smile detection, image   stabilization Video Yes, 1080p@30fps Yes, 1080p@30fps Secondary Yes, 2 MP Yes, 1.9 MP *Features*  OS Android OS, v4.1.2 (Jelly Bean) Android OS, v4.1.1 (Jelly Bean),   upgradeable to 4.1.2 (Jelly Bean) Chipset   Exynos 4412 Quad CPU Dual-core 1.2 GHz Quad-core 1.6 GHz Cortex-A9 GPU   Mali-400MP Sensors Accelerometer, gyro, proximity,   compass Accelerometer, gyro, proximity,   compass, barometer Messaging SMS(threaded view), MMS, Email,   Push Mail, IM, RSS SMS(threaded view), MMS, Email,   Push Mail, IM, RSS Browser HTML5 HTML5 Radio Stereo FM radio with RDS Stereo FM radio with RDS (N7100   only) GPS Yes, with A-GPS, support and   GLONASS Yes, with A-GPS support and   GLONASS Java Yes, via Java MIDP emulator Yes, via Java MIDP emulator Colors Black, White Titanium Gray, Marble White, Amber   Brown, Ruby Wine, Pink, Blue  - Active noise cancellation with   dedicated mic - S-Voice natural language   commands and dictation - SNS integration - Smart Stay and Smart Rotate eye   tracking - MP4/WMV/H.264/H.263 player - SNS integration - MP3/WAV/eAAC+/AC3/FLAC player - Active noise cancellation with   dedicated mic - Organizer - Dropbox (50 GB storage) - Image/video editor - TV-out (via MHL A/V link) - Document viewer - MP4/DivX/XviD/WMV/H.264/H.263   player - Google Search, Maps, Gmail, - MP3/WAV/eAAC+/AC3/FLAC player YouTube, Calendar, Google Talk,   Picasa - Organizer - Voice memo/dial/commands - Image/video editor - Predictive text input - Document editor (Word, Excel,   PowerPoint, PDF)   - Google Search, Maps, Gmail,   YouTube, Calendar, Google Talk,   Picasa   - Voice memo/dial/commands   - Predictive text input (Swype)      *Battery*   Li-Ion 2100 mAh battery Li-Ion 3100 mAh battery Stand-by Up to 440 h Up to 980 h (2G) / Up to 890 h   (3G) Talk time Up to 10 h 10 min Up to 35 h (2G) / Up to 16 h (3G)                               
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

